# Show Us Your German Watches



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Sat at work, babysitting the office, no phonecalls, no pollution incidents to attend (which is a good thing of course!), so got to thinking that I hadn't seen a German watch thread recently (might have missed one though), as I'm wearing my Ruhla today. So...show me your Deutsch-Uhren


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this arrived today.










photo taken a 14:11










no calls here either today; currently working from home.

soon be up to date with me paperwork at this rate; for a change.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Another excuse to show off my Laco.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure this counts, but this was an issued WW2 German infantary piece.

I bought this from Mark 'Sparky' last year and tidied it up a bit:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

West German backset Timex

Cheers Paul


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Paul H. said:


> West German backset Timex
> 
> Cheers Paul


Thats lovely , not seen one before


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Marcello Tridente** made by Marcel Kainz.*


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

As far as I know, this is Germany.

Dolmy Watch Company.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul H. said:


> West German backset Timex
> 
> Cheers Paul


Interesting choice! I would have forgotten that these were based on the West German Laco company...which Timex bought.

So here are some of my West and East German watches:

West German:





































East German:


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Stowa Icarus with blued hands actually wearing this today










And a Stowa A dial Fleiger, handwind










Yesterday I ordered an MO from Stowa


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

it has made in Germany on the bottom.










bowie


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a few, so i can play

And another arriving tomorrow!

First, the very underrated Glasshutte










and this










until tomorrow...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I also own this:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Just checked, this is German too.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Paul H. said:
> 
> 
> > West German backset Timex
> ...


Paul, you've far too many nice German watches, I think it only fair you send me the Junghans and the Gruen.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

It says 'Germany' on the dial, so I say it qualifies.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Junghans Mega 1


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi these two i know theres three but ones my dad we got them years ago.all thebest woody77


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> so got to thinking that I hadn't seen a German watch thread recently (might have missed one though)....


Obviously can't have been looking in 'the right' forum section then, Tim. :lookaround:

I mean, you can't get any more German than Junghans watches can you ?









My two recently acquired Junghans High Tech Chrono's:

















Puma's a German brand, too, isn't it ?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

These only sort of count - German design/Swiss made -


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> I'm not sure this counts, but this was an issued WW2 German infantary piece.
> 
> I bought this from Mark 'Sparky' last year and tidied it up a bit:


Unfortunate brand name, that Kev - isn't that the plural of rectum ?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Tenuous link...










Now this is built like a tank...


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Two for me:

The Junghans perhaps vaguely related to Woody's, but with a lovely cyclops (OK in acrylic)

Limes 2hundert, made by Mr Ickler.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

just arrived by postman pat, another Glasshutte to add to my collection










needsa a polish, but otherwise looking good


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got the one - which actually has a nice starburst dial


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Steinhart 44mm auto (wearing it now):










Steinhart Ocean 1










Steinhart Vintahe GMT










Aristo 262 (love this watch!!)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Robert Poseidon




























Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure this counts, but this was an issued WW2 German infantary piece.
> ...


That was one of the reasons for getting shut! 

Bloody Germans....


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


It would be bottom of the pile for me too


----------



## Oldwatchman (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is an nice simple Ruhla from the old GDR.










I particularly like the simple movement. Not so sure about the plastic escapement though!










Regards,

Oldwatchman


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Just arrived back in Germany after Xmas in Blighty, so a most appropriate thread to post mine altogether.

First off, German brands with Swiss movements:

J. Chevalier - no longer in existence, it seems



Chevalier01small by wotsch, on Flickr

Stowa Marine Original - a real beauty



Stowa05small by wotsch, on Flickr

and a Union Chronograph - made after Union stopped using GO-derived movements and started using Swiss ETAs slightly modified in GlashÃ¼tte



Union02small by wotsch, on Flickr

On to the ones with made-in-Germany movements:

A simple East German Ruhla



Ruhla01small by wotsch, on Flickr

A Union Aviator from 2005 (pre-dating the total switch to ETA)



Union_Flieger_01small by wotsch, on Flickr

(continued next post...)


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

(continued...)

Finally, the best of my GDR Spezichrons:

An 11-25 with no date



GUB_11-25_07small by wotsch, on Flickr

An 11-26 with date



GUB_11-26b_01small by wotsch, on Flickr

An unusual export 11-27 with day and date



GUB_11-27a_05small by wotsch, on Flickr

Another 11-26, given to my father-in-law after he wrecked a similar one by chopping wood while wearing it !!!



GUB01small by wotsch, on Flickr

An export model 11-26, a bit rough around the edges but with a lovely dial



GUB_11-26c_03small by wotsch, on Flickr

and finally, a smart, brown-faced 11-27



GUB_11-27_04small by wotsch, on Flickr

A very Happy and Healthy New Year to all!

-wotsch


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty sure the one on the right has a german origin weighs a ton and doesnt miss a beat has to be....


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

simons194 said:


> Pretty sure the one on the right has a german origin weighs a ton and doesnt miss a beat has to be....


I want that Fortis watch! I love the dial design!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, arrived today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t seem to have any modern German watches but I do own a few oldies made for a certain Leicester based company by Thiel Bros., Thuringia :wink2:

*"Services"** Sports, `German Made` circa late 1920s.*










* `Transport` (A.R.P.) `Foreign Made` circa mid 1930s.*










* `Despatch Rider` (Plain Dial) `German Made` circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










* ` Despatch Rider` `Lumed Dial` `Foreign`circa late 1920s/emid 30s.*










*`Competitor` 12 & 24 hour`Plain Dial`, `German Made` ,circa late 1920s/early 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& some more...

* `Despatch Rider` (`Plain Dial`). ` Foreign` (made for **"Services"** by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany,circa late 1920s/early 1930s*










*`Droitwhich`,`Foreign Made` circa mid 1930s*










*`Marine` circa early/mid 1930s*










* `Ontime` (`Lumed Dial`), circa mid/late 1930s.*










* `Despatch Rider`, circa mid 1930s*










* `Colonial` , circa mid 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& some more...

* Air Wrist (`Plain Dial`)`German Made` (rolled gold case) circa late 1920s/early 30s*










*Air Wrist, `German Made` circa late 1920s.*










* Air Wrist `Lumed Dial`, `German Made` circa late 1920s/early 30s*










* Aerist,`Foreign` circa mid 1930s*










* Aerist, circa early/ mid 1930s*










* Navigator,`Foriegn Made` circa mid-1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I shouldn`t forget the pocket watches...

* `Scout` &`Army` (x2) (Foreign Made) circa early/mid 1930s & `Ensign` (German Made) circa late 1920s/ early 1930.*










plus some from the post war including my only Kienzle...

*1st watch made by Kienzle, 46/0b movement circa 1950s. 2nd & 3rd watches made by UMK/UMF #83 movements circa late 1950s/early 1970s.*










& finally one of my very few `modernish` German sourced Services wristwatches...

*`Electric`, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Hard to follow that.Have just bought 2 Kemmner watches,Marine automatic 38mm which now wearing and a 42mm Unitas -in the post.Will perhaps post these in about a weeks time when the 42 arrives.


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Joe Matthews said:


> simons194 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure the one on the right has a german origin weighs a ton and doesnt miss a beat has to be....
> ...


 I know me too nice and clean I dont really wear it that much its pretty big and it doesnt get much time on the wrist I will let you know if its time to go...


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

simons194 said:


> Joe Matthews said:
> 
> 
> > simons194 said:
> ...


first refusal would be much appreciated


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got this one...

*Laco, Calibre 10, 17 jewels*










Paul


----------



## Kpash (Jul 6, 2015)

My new purchase has arrived!

1st day of wearing it today, very happy, hats off to the Stowa team.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> My new purchase has arrived!
> 
> 1st day of wearing it today, very happy, hats off to the Stowa team.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

pictures needed matey :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> pictures needed matey :thumbsup:


I suspect we'll never hear from him again


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Well it was worth it to see tall tims avatar again. Charlotte Church, you know.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

badgersdad said:


> Well it was worth it to see tall tims avatar again. Charlotte Church, you know.


I'm glad I went to the trouble of looking for it :biggrin:

Might as well update my watches, a few Germans came and went but this one staid.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I do like all things German, but this is my only German watch:


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nomos Tangomat


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Crap pictures but lovely watch:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow 47 jewels and a screwed- on back. i have german pocket watch, ill look for it. vinn p.s.( i have heard that around 25 jewels is the max to run a wind- up watch. if that is true, what else is being run in that case?)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

vinn said:


> wow 47 jewels and a screwed- on back. i have german pocket watch, ill look for it. vinn p.s.( i have heard that around 25 jewels is the max to run a wind- up watch. if that is true, what else is being run in that case?)


I's not true, it depends on the movement and you may have jewels that aren't really needed but they put them there anyway. In that case, it's a pretty complicated movement with several complications, so it adds up.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i see --- thank you. vinn


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You'll probably find more info on this regardind the 32 auto Vostok. Being very popular in watch forums you'll find lots of threads about it. It's another case of really not needing that many jewells but having them anyway and you'll find all the different reasons and theories.


----------

